# 28 Guage slugs



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

My old man picked up a box of slugs at an auction. They are Peter's ammunition 28 guage 2 3/4 inch shells. he's thinking they are circa 1930ish. They came in an almsot white box. Just wondering if anyone has more information about them especially how much they would be worth. they are a box of 25. Thanks ahead of time for any info.


----------



## Smokebender (Nov 29, 2009)

templey_41 said:


> My old man picked up a box of slugs at an auction. They are Peter's ammunition 28 guage 2 3/4 inch shells. he's thinking they are circa 1930ish. They came in an almsot white box. Just wondering if anyone has more information about them especially how much they would be worth. they are a box of 25. Thanks ahead of time for any info.


templey, do you still have these slugs? If so could I buy them? Thanks


----------

